# Bass pro buys Cabelas???



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Did this really happen??? What effect will this have on prices.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-everything-else/161049-bass-pro-officially-buying-cabelas.html

-DallanC


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Cabela's after they changed their warranty on everything, especially their waders no longer being lifetime. The most I've gotten out of my 2 pair of Cabela's waders is just a single season. They were not willing to do a thing about it, nor did they want to pull up my order form until I told them I saved it. In my opinion, good riddance.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry missed that thread 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This thing has been in the talks for a couple of years now. Seems like a way to make money for stock holders more than anything. Lots of talk of them keeping both names alive, as they really target different people. Not really going to impact me, as I seldom shop at either store. Even when I lived 15 minutes from BPS in Mesa, I went there a couple times just to wonder around. Nice store. Not much of what I ever need or use. But that describes Cabelas as well. I fish more than I hunt, and even my Cabelas store in Idaho Falls, their fly fishing section sucks. I've gone there a dozen or more times since it opened for fly tying supplies, just to see if they'll have what I need and I end up walking out and driving down the road to Sportsman's Warehouse where they have ALWAYS had what I need. I used to be a HUGE fan of Cabelas. But now, not so much. So they can be bought out by Bass Pro Shops or Fredricks of Hollywood - won't make any difference to me.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never been a great fan of conglomerates and this merger makes it worse for sure. 
Like Garyfish says, it won't bother me as I avoid both and now future to be just Bass Pro, for the most part anyway.

It sucks when options become fewer price wise, policy wise, customer service wise...etc., however. Too bad IMO.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Not sure about Bass Pro Shops, but I've had excellent service from Cabelas on their waders and warranties. They replaced mine with no hassle even though it was more than a year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I shop at Cabelas when I can't find what I need at Sportsmans. I am also a Cabelas Visa holder. 

I find their Cabelas brand products over priced but not any more than other "premium" brands such as Sitka, Under Armor, etc. Decent quality, just too expensive for what I do. 

I'm hoping the acquisition increases their product selection as it seems that Cabelas has been phasing out other brands to accommodate their expanding product lines. Unfortunately, I'd wager that BPS continues the Cabelas name and product line as part of the cash cow.


----------

